

Should We Teach Kids to Play to Win? - cwan
http://volokh.com/2010/11/09/should-we-teach-kids-to-play-to-win/

======
knassy
I don't agree with the everyone's a winner attitude, but a focus on winning,
rather than developing young players skill is like teaching kids to do well on
a standardized test rather than teaching the fundamentals of the subjects.

There's a risk early 'success' will lead to the players not developing the
skills they need to compete later.

